# spinnerbait time



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

caught lots of fish today. these 2 being the better ones. spinnerbaits and crankbaits were my lures of choice.


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice Fish!


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Gotta love them spinnerbaits. Nice fish.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

nice catch, where at?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I swear I saw those same pictures posted last year around this time, could be wrong I guess.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Bula, you'd be wrong. That guy catches tons of fish. Just saying


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Forgive me for making accusations, probably pictures that looked simular, nice fish nonetheless.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

no these are not old pics.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

joe you catch some good ones too!


----------



## MJSterling (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice fish,we caught a few yesterday at AEP,the largest around 3 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice bass. Glad to hear they're up chasing stuff. Since ur from Zville and those banks look steep I'd guess a strip pit?

U look familiar. Do u post master angler pics on odnr site for last few years?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

yes pigsticker i was pit fishin and yes i have some pics on odnr site. lookin for my 3rd inland grand slam.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

That's impressive. That's the toughest of the slams IMO. I look forward to more big fish pics.


----------

